# sam-tan saying hello



## SAM-TAN (Dec 19, 2008)

ok straight to the point.... i'm not even diagnosed yet, but i 100% know i have diabetes. im not joking i am serious. now for more details...

this will probably sound terrible, to those hardened types out there who have spent lots of time with doctors and hospitals, but my next step is to see a doctor - this is the hard bit.  OK, I am a 6'6 man, but scared as hell when it comes to the doctors and hospitals. i have been to doctor/hospital once in the last 13 years, and that was because i though i broke a bone about 13 years ago and got xrays, thats it. Now i have every symptom of diabetes listed. im not a hypocondriac, far from it. i have every symptom listed on every diabetic info website. started with realising i was going to the loo many more times through the night (now im up about once or twice every hour), my thirst is simply unquenchable. this doesnt help the going to the toilet bit at all, but im feeling dehydrated a lot of the time. I can admit this here as you dont know me ,but its emabarrasing, but i have had thrush for the last couple of weeks and its driving my insane. i didnt even know i had thrush until i spotted it was a common symptom of diabetes. i have lost my once perfect eyesight and now it can be blurry to say the least. i am overweight and unfit and have piled weight on since i quit smoking a few years back. Though i have tried to control my weight, i have failed terribly. there is diabetes in my family, but to be honest its my own doing due to my size.

so action plan is: 

step 1 - admit it. check
step 2 - get professional help.
step 3 - havent thought that bit out, probably involves losing lots of weight 

I guess i'll be back here from time to time. It seems a very nice place for people who suffer from this, plenty of advice and being to share feelings with other sufferers is only going to be a good thing.

thanks for reading.

sam  

(this feels like "i am sam, and i am a diabetic...")


----------



## vince13 (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok so you've taken the first step - admitting you think you have diabetes.  NOW you must go to the Dr and get it formally diagnosed.  If it IS diabetes you have probably read the posts on here and already know that there is a lot you can do about it yourself - not all of it revolves around seeing Drs, nurses, hospitals etc although I won't lie to you, you'll need to see some of them - they are not out to "get" you but to help you get the condition under control (OK they're human and don't always relate to us as we want them to).

But having taken the first step and admitting you are worried (panic-stricken if you are anything like I was a very short while ago) you have got to get help.

Read the encouraging posts on this site - know you are not alone - and good luck.


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 19, 2008)

welcome Sam. 

If you find it very difficult to see your GP, it might be worth going to get a blood sugar test at your local pharmacy. Lloyds and Asda do them, not sure if any others do. 

I do think you should see your GP, even if it turns out you don't have diabetes something is going on to cause these symptoms.


----------



## boss kitty (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi Sam, 

I just found out two weeks ago that I'm diabetic - like you I'd done a lot of reading on websites (mainly because I had mind-blowing thrush) and wanted to find out what the cause / cure might be.  One of the symptoms said 'diabetes' and when I followed this link I thought; oh maybe that's why I've been getting up 6, 7, 8 times a night to wee! Although I have to say, despite such glaringly obvious symptoms I still didn't think I was diabetic, I thought I might have some kind of 'womens' ailment'.. of what sort I don't know! And the thrush was down to a soap allergy or something.. 

So I went and talked to my doctor and he suggested a blood test, because diabetes was a remote possibility, but I'm not overweight and only 30 so it was probably not the case. 
Anyway, 2 days later they called and said actually yes, I did have diabetes.

No one can sugar-coat news like that, and yes I was shocked and upset.  I can't tell you the roller-coaster of emotions I've felt in just two weeks, and I'm sure I've got some more to come.. but there are some MAJOR comforts worth considering:

Firstly - in just two weeks of healthy eating and some painless medication I can sleep through the night.  HURRAH!!! It's the first time for years and this makes me very happy.
Secondly - Thrush? Totally gone. Thank the lord!!
Thirdly - I've got so much more energy it's untrue, just a month ago I felt like I was trying to walk through treacle and now I'm dusting off my running shoes. A-men to that.
Fourth - No more ridiculous thirst / headaches.
Fifth - I now have a 'medical team' looking after me so closely, and I count myself as part of that team.  How many people can say they get such good care from the NHS? Not many.  The fact is that when you have these guys looking after you they can steer your ship away from danger, with your help.  You want to get them on board as soon as possible.

With regards to your current situation, I understand your present fear, being told you're ill is big and scary.. but it can't be worse than what you and your imagination are putting yourself through at the moment, surely?  I'll be honest with you, I'm still having moments of panic now, but they're easing off and I'm getting used to my situation - mainly because I've discovered that the medication isn't at all painful or scary, it's just a bit boring!, and also because I do feel soooo much better.  People have even said I'm sparkly again!

Take care of yourself Sam, let us know how you get on. Bye for now
kitty
xxx


----------



## kojack (Dec 20, 2008)

Welcome Sam. I am sure you'll get support all around, but you can somehow share your fears on this board and not feel embarrassed.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi Sam,

Welcome to the group! From what you say, I would say this: currently, you are unwell, you are not living your life normally because of these symptoms. If you are diagnosed with diabetes then, with the appropriate treatment you will be WELL! There will be such a change in how you feel that it really is worth getting help asap. Plus, the sooner you get help, the remoter will be the possibility of problems in the future.

I have diabetes, but I live normally, eat normally and don't regard myself as 'ill' at all. In fact, it was an incentive to really improve my diet and lifestyle. You've already done one of the best things possible by stopping smoking - that's a big thing that you're not going to have to suddenly deal with and must be very hard for those who do.

Please take that step and get help, and let us know what happens. Good luck!


----------



## Witchy Mum (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome Sam, I am a mum of a diabetic teen.  I hav found this site an emotional life saver!  Hope you do to.  Whatever the outcome of your visit to dr (And if you don't go we will nag you!) you know you can have our support or just some ears/eyes to listen to y ou.  Please get checked, it's worth if for your own peace of mind and your families.


----------



## Steff (Mar 26, 2011)

Anna just to say they have not been back to the forum in over 2 years hun xx


----------

